# Spanish and US citizen needs help in planning coming future



## nachmuse

Hello, I am Spanish and an American citizen.

All this year I have lived in Spain and, according to what I have consulted, I have to do my taxes in Spain and, as I have always done regardless of where I have lived, also in the United States.

I need you to please advise me on how to plan my future to pay less taxes. And about where I should reside in order to do so (my wife and I are open to any place: Spain, USA, Portugal, Ireland...) since we work remotely. This will be my situation next year:

- I work as a freelance remotely (self-employed).

- My main client and income comes from USA ($115,000 approx).

- I have some other clients, but they report very little income.

- Next year my father is going to donate money to me, quite a large amount. I understand that donations/gifts from father to son are tax exempt in USA up to a certain amount, could you please confirm? What's the maximum?

Thanks in advance for any piece of advice.

Nac


----------

